# 4/24/13 Grouper suprise and 30" Snapper



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Conditions looked good for Wednesday, so I launched by myself at 8am on the National Seashore. On the way out I landed a bobo. Trolled the duster some more over structure and I heard a cannon ball splash behind me. Scared the crap out of me. I look back to something big and splashing violently on top of the water. Next is an Arial of a 6ft Spinner shark. This always creeps me out when I'm alone. I fight him for about 15 mins to the yak and cut the duster off. Too big to mess with. I decide to drop down a jig for flounder/trigger and get nailed. JD 7.62 shows up as I'm fighting the fish. Ends up being a nice Grouper. Hell of a fight. It was a great day on the water. I ended up with 12 Snapper, 1 Grouper, 1 Bobo, and 2 sharks.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice gag!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Nice gag!


Thanks Caddy Yakker, I keep pulling these up under 30". This is the last species out of 10 I need to complete the Master Angler program at 30". So close.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job out there man. Hopefully soon I can get a decent day!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Nice job doug! We need to get out again i guess this offshore thing looks ok lol Jd how you likin the pa?


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice video and Gag,


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Redalert08 said:


> Nice job doug! We need to get out again i guess this offshore thing looks ok lol Jd how you likin the pa?


I like it alright I suppose. The seat is fantastic but Im more nervous in the surf until I get use to it.

Funny thing is, I feel more "disorganized" in it compared to my Outback. I havnt gotten that "system" down for storing gear us yakkers are forced to develop with out limited space. Ive only used it twice though so I sure I will get everything where I want it soon enough.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Killed 'em! Too bad you didn't have this video to post BEFORE the GCKFA Tourney for Blackjeep...


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice!

I know those PAs are super stable when bottom fishing. How is a normal kayak or even an Outback do when bottom fishing though? I know on a boat those bigger fish can really do some pulling back. I dont want to get dragged into the water with my rod in hand if it surprises me.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fish!, Doug


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

usafeod509 said:


> Killed 'em! Too bad you didn't have this video to post BEFORE the GCKFA Tourney for Blackjeep...


I pulled them twice that day just in case I had the all mighty cobia. Wasn't taking any chances. I did have a shark break off in my peddles later that day.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty gag man, you'll get your 30+, thanks for the video!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn. I can't even get a shout out? Could have sworn I was out there too. Just cause I didn't catch fifteen snapper, lol.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

ginzu who?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ginzu gonna hate? That isn't happening. 

Good fish Doug! Like the Blackjeep spot... Ouch.


Stressless


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice


----------

